
'Matrix 4' officially a go with Keanu Reeves - hhs
https://variety.com/2019/film/news/matrix-4-keanu-reeves-carrie-anne-moss-lana-wachowski-1203307955/
======
dang
This is off topic for HN. Please don't post things like possible movie
announcements here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
NKosmatos
Matrix off topic for HN? Ok I agree it’s a movie, but we’re talking about “The
Matrix” here and not titanic, avengers or any other movie. Some of us don’t
visit entertainment/gossip sites or watch TV, so having one post informing us
about a new matrix movie is not off topic (especially with the crap posts we
regularly read).

~~~
dang
I like The Matrix too. But this is unequivocally off topic for HN in more than
one way. It's even an announcement of an announcement, the gold standard of
offtopicness:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query="announcement%20of%20an%20anno...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query="announcement%20of%20an%20announcement"&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0).

Apart from that, major pop culture is off topic here except when there's
something exceptional (i.e. unusually intellectually interesting) about the
article, which is certainly not the case with this one.

~~~
echelon
I just wanted to add that I was actually really excited to see this here, and
it's the first I've heard of it. The conversation it generated was pretty
good, too. It felt pertinent to our industry.

That said, I understand the black and whiteness of rules so that there is no
mistaking what is appropriate for HN.

~~~
dang
Yes, off-topic stories do that sometimes. I also sometimes enjoy reading
flagged ones.

------
gambiting
Why?????? I've just recently rewatched the entire trilogy and it ends in a
perfect way. Trinity and Neo both die for the cause, the ending feels
meaningful and powerful. And now...they are back?

Like....I'm sure there could be more stories worth telling in that universe.
Maybe about how the new peace with the machines is going. But bringing Trinity
and Neo back seems like....a huge mistake. Of course it's impossible to judge
a movie until we see it, but I don't have a good feeling about this.

~~~
felipemnoa
>>Trinity and Neo both die for the cause, the ending feels meaningful and
powerful. And now...they are back?

Their physical bodies died. This is a world where strong AI and beyond has
been achieved. The AI machines are basically immortal. You could easily create
a plot where the machines scanned and digitized their consciousness.

Given that the machines know how to connect a body to a VR environment they
probably already know how to digitize the human brain. They probably learned
how to do it when they were doing experiments on human beings to find their
weaknesses.

Remember that there are multiple competing AI agents. It could have been one
of those AI agents sympathetic to the humans that brought them back.

~~~
colordrops
Also they may have never fully made it out of the top level simulation, and
are still alive. The architect talked about how the matrix has gone through
several iterations and that there is a neo in each one right? Perhaps Neo and
Trinity have been software all along.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Wasn't Neo and Trinity the aberration though? Wasn't love the thing that the
architect had never seen before?

~~~
wayneftw
I thought the architect was having a problem dealing with anomalies
surrounding free will or “choice”, not the lack of understanding for love or
hope...but maybe I missed something.

He did say that the machines had destroyed Zion 5 times already though, or
something like that. Maybe that’s where movie 4 will expand.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
I guess it was specific love instead of general love that confounded things.

From
[http://www.leesmovieinfo.net/special/MatrixReloadedSpeech1.p...](http://www.leesmovieinfo.net/special/MatrixReloadedSpeech1.php):

The Architect - It is interesting reading your reactions. Your five
predecessors were by design based on a similar predication, a contingent
affirmation that was meant to create a profound attachment to the rest of your
species, facilitating the function of the one. While the others experienced
this in a very general way, your experience is far more specific. Vis-a-vis,
love.

 _Images of Trinity fighting the agent from Neo 's dream appear on the
monitors_

Neo - Trinity.

The Architect - Apropos, she entered the matrix to save your life at the cost
of her own.

Neo - No!

The Architect - Which brings us at last to the moment of truth, wherein the
fundamental flaw is ultimately expressed, and the anomaly revealed as both
beginning, and end. There are two doors. The door to your right leads to the
source, and the salvation of Zion. The door to the left leads back to the
matrix, to her, and to the end of your species. As you adequately put, the
problem is choice. But we already know what you're going to do, don't we?
Already I can see the chain reaction, the chemical precursors that signal the
onset of emotion, designed specifically to overwhelm logic, and reason. An
emotion that is already blinding you from the simple, and obvious truth: she
is going to die, and there is nothing that you can do to stop it.

~~~
kopos
Reading that whole conversation in the voice of the Architect. Goosebumps!

------
headcanon
Not sure how 20-year-older Neo and Trinity would work with canon, but I'd
welcome a reboot if Wachowskis are allowed full creative control. WB wanting
more action was a big part of what killed the quality of the original sequels.

~~~
TylerE
I am dubious. Jupiter Ascensing and Cloud Atlas were...not good films.

~~~
sorokod
Cloud Atlas > Jupiter Ascending

and I wouldnt say that Cloud Atlas qualifies as "... not good film"

~~~
jacobush
I can't even remember if I watched Jupiter Ascending. Not a good sign. Cloud
Atlas I did not watch.

------
arithma
I hope Matrix 4 explores how Neo expresses disgust with humanity, as in,
becoming more like Smith, and Trinity now kills him. Anything that continues
the saga with a goody-two-shoes Neo at this stage is... boring. He's too
powerful not to be a villain?

------
choko
I hope they can pull it off. I loved the originals.The Wachowskis work since
then hasn't exactly been stellar though.

~~~
cameronbrown
Amazing film with one glaring plothole (the infamous battery thing). It's good
enough to look past it though.

~~~
virtuexru
Can you expand on this? Super interested :).

~~~
jacobolus
The plot of _The Matrix_ was supposedly originally based on the humans’ brains
used as the hardware substrate for running the computers’ programs – if you
like, human brains as CPUs – explaining why the computers needed to keep
humans alive in tanks but in a dream-like state.

This was deemed to confusing for audiences to understand, so the story was
changed so that humans became the power source for the machines. Since humans
take in a lot more energy (food) than they produce as heat (or “bioelectric
power”), this makes zero sense. In a future world driven by physics as we
understand it, the machines would be better off killing all the humans and
using some other power source.

The brains-as-CPUs version of the story is both physically plausible and a lot
more interesting than the humans-as-batteries version. So some Matrix fans
maintain that this is what was happening in the movie, with the human battery
explanation just Morpheus’s misunderstanding.

------
sp332
At least it's not a freakin' reboot.

------
leke
I'm not sure how I feel about this. I guess if it sucks, I can just forget it
even exists.

~~~
tobr
That’s true of Matrix 2 and 3 too, I suppose.

------
mixmastamyk
Woah.

(Go easy downvoters.)

------
gigatexal
Yes!!!!!

